# Housing for Mini Donkeys?



## SunwoodFarms (Sep 26, 2012)

I am trying to convince my husband to say yes to 2 mini donkeys (one gelding, one jack that would be gelded). So far, he's saying no, but he said no to chickens too and I now have 4  

Anyway, I'm trying to figure out what I'd need. Fencing is already up from the horses we had, it would just need to be changed a bit. I'm thinking one of the pre-fab sheds from Lowes/Menards/Home Depot, but what size (minimum) would I need for two? It would not need much of an area for hay storage, maybe 2 bales. I have a barn but it's not set up for animals, more like a large workshop, but can store 100-150 bales of hay in there if not more. I would not get one with a floor, I know that's not necessary. 

For a pre-fab, what is it secured to? We have decent winds here (enough to blow one of those canvas car ports across the yard) and it would have to be. Does the ground need to be prepared if it's level pasture ground now?



What else would I need? Smaller water tank for sure.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 27, 2012)

I have no idea what size you would need but good luck on convincing your hubby. Mine said no to all farm animals, my first being a goat. lol ;-)  he loves me! Keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Sep 28, 2012)

We had two ponies, around 13hh each, in a 10'x12' building with no problem. This was a run-in situation though, so they had the choice of being in or out. 
Depending on size, you could probably get away with an 6'x6' or so per each donkey (maybe a little bit smaller if they are small minis) - as long as they have room to spin around without getting stuck, that should be big enough. 

As for what type, that depends on your budget. We built our own, so they have a PT base, 2x4 and 2x6 frame, and rough cut siding. It gets way too windy here as well for anything that isn't either heavy or tied down to a concrete block. You would most likely need to level the ground enough so the building sits flat. Doesn't have to be perfect, but if you push a little and it rocks, that's not really a good thing!
I wouldn't go with a plastic building...can say that much! 

Not sure what else you would need...Sounds like you have the basics down - fencing, shelter, food/water.


----------

